# a couple bulls taken off north cache LE this weekend



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

[attachment=0:hamt01cm]002.JPG[/attachment:hamt01cm][attachment=1:hamt01cm]001.JPG[/attachment:hamt01cm]


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice bulls, first ones I've seen taken this year w/o velvet. good job.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

very cool, nice work to the hunters.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Fantastic! Fine work! 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bulls... thats good stuff!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to get it done! Congrats


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some great bulls awesome job thanks for the post and photos. 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

WOWSERS!!! Nice bulls. I'm hunting the North Cache also and I saw a total of 9 elk, only one of which was a bull and it was pretty dang tiny compared to those two brutes. I'm not going to hide it- I'm jealous as heck! These photos give me hope, though. 

Opening weekend beat me down and I came home pretty discouraged. My range finder broke first thing on opening morning. Then the group of elk I had scouted moved right in on top of me at first light, just where I sat and watched a huge bull chasing cows around only a few weeks ago. The cows came in to the water I was watching, but the bull never did. I could hear him huffing just over the hill. I followed his sound as he called the cows away from me. He'd huff every little while and I just kept following the sound. Eventually I trailed that herd to a canyon that drops off dang near into the center of the Earth, so deep and dark it was. I gave up at that point. 

Then I ran out of water. I brought a filter and wound up drinking stream water. It tasted like cow crap and had a little grain in it. Yummy! By the time I got home I could barely move. My feet are blistered and torn. Everything hurts. I got soaked beyond soaked in multiple downpours yesterday. Then on the way home almost at dark I walked right into a little bull standing broadside at about 100 yards. He had no idea I was there. Well, I got into a prone position and slipped down to maybe 60 yards or so. The bull then walked into some thick shrubbery and I never saw him again. 

I'm flat busted and broken-hearted right now. Thanks for the photos. My bull is out there somewhere.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are gooduns!!!!!

It was a hot one, I'm telling ya.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a nice bull, It appears to me that both pictures are of the same bull. Am I wrong? Congratulations to the hunter/hunters!!!


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Same bull, main beam and tag are identical on his left side. First and third on the right side curl out at the tip. That's a beauty!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

NICE Bulls! Wow.

BirdDogger - man, your story of your weekend only tells me your willing to go the distance to get a big one! Don't be heartbroken man, cause the way I see it your efforts will yield results...even if you have to go into middle earth to find that bull. Good luck!


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, after talking to my friend it is the same bull. Two friends sent me different pictures of the same bull.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Good stuff man! No big game for me this year so I am hunting vicariously through the forum this year but there will be many fewer birds when the seasons are over hehehe. Thanks for sharing ya got my blood pumping!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

drakebob01 said:


> Yes, after talking to my friend it is the same bull. Two friends sent me different pictures of the same bull.


It sure tricked a ton of people including me


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Very nice bulls. It's funny, though, that 2nd pic and his positioning to try to make it look bigger! haha. It's a big enough bull, you don't need to try to distort it.  congrats on your success!


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats on a very nice bull! Any idea what it scored? I know I am not the only one that wants to know.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Good work on IMO the hardest Archery Unit in the state!!!!!!!!! Id love to hear a score as well, but in the end, it doesnt matter as thats a great bull.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

This bull is reported on Monster Muleys as being a South Cache LE bull. Can anyone confirm whether this bull is actually North or South? I do see a 4-wheeler in the background which would make me think South, but there are two or three wheeler trails on the North. :?


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

South Cache


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice bulls. maybe its just the angle, but the second one looks bigger.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I spoke with one of the guys from the camp the pics were taken in... they said South Cache, and I am happy it isn't the bull my buddy and I have been chasing, though I doubt he'd pass on it, I think the one we're chasing is prettier


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## dmuley (Apr 29, 2008)

you are exactly right mule packer both pictures are of the same bull I don't know who posted this post saying a "couple big bulls" good eye mulepacker


----------

